
Lenovo ThinkPad 25 Leak: The Anniversary ThinkPad – Specs and Pictures - djvdorp
http://winfuture.de/news,99749.html
======
xkzx
The hinges don't seem to be right. I like what Lenovo did with the p50 and p70
using the old hinge design, but this is just some marketing, not a top notch
product.

I actually like the new keyboard more, so I don't really get the nostalgia. I
use a x220 and I got a x230 for my girlfriend, so comparisons are made daily.

------
italophil
Too bad they didn't bring the 4:3 aspect ratio of the T60/61 back.

~~~
lmilcin
I have been using ThinPads exclusively for almost two decades. I just took a
look at my old TPs, everything is better in the new laptops except for
DEL/INS/PGUP/PGDN/HOME/END key placement and the 4:3 aspect ratio.

I remember how attached I was to my ThinkPad keyboard and how worried I was
when they changed to the new one. Comparing the new with the old the new seems
to be much more responsive and rock solid -- the old flexed a bit and is not
that crispy. I guess that is just memory trick that makes us think that the
old was better -- especially when we were so attached to the old keyboard --
this was and still is the most important selling point for me and many other
people.

I did not have high hopes for the screen -- probably nobody produces 4:3
laptop displays and they will certainly not adapt entire process and start
production just for one, niche laptop.

~~~
italophil
There have been several Chromebooks (Pixel, Samsung Pro / Plus) with great 4:3
displays.

~~~
dogma1138
Aren't those 3:2 ARs just like the iPads and surface tablets?

4:3 screens aren't really made anymore at least not in the quality people
expect. You still can find 5:4 screens and 1:1 screens which are made for
medical usecases but those are expensive as frack.

